# Grolsch Swing Tops



## shmick (8/6/05)

A touching thought...
I spent some time last month explaining to SWMBO how the Grolsch swing top bottles work.
She spots them on sale this week at the bottlo for $41 a slab and grabs one.
Unfortunately they were 330ml bottles and only have crown caps.

They went straight to the garage fridge and I haven't had the heart to tell her yet.
Still appreciated the gesture though.


----------



## RobW (8/6/05)

Dan Murphy has a special ATM. 2x 500ml swingtops & a glass for $10. All in a carry pack.


----------



## Jim_Levet (9/6/05)

Rob
Don't tell us, tell Smick's missus!
James


----------



## Pumpy (9/6/05)

I have 170 for sale


----------



## ODDBALL (9/6/05)

Pumpy said:


> I have 170 for sale
> [post="62977"][/post]​


If you was not down in cockroach country I would be V interested in making a deal with you as kegging is way down the road for me and I am always having to drink beer to make room for the next batch...Wait a minute, that is not a bad thing!


----------



## Steve (10/6/05)

Thanks RobW
I just picked up 4 bottles and 2 new glasses.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/6/05)

Been there, done that Rob,

I actually got mine a couple of weeks ago and thought... Hmmm glass looks familiar. 

I must have received the same pack as a gift from somebody a couple of years ago. It appears I've already got the same glass in my collection. :blink: 

Think the Grolsch offer must be on a recurring basis.

Warren -


----------

